

Haproxy and varnish comparison - ibotty
http://blog.exceliance.fr/2012/07/04/haproxy-and-varnish-comparison

======
ibotty
nice comparison. note, that varnish can do most of the not-so-basic-things as
well. it is just (sometimes way) more effort required.

(and their point about advanced log analyzer is wrong: varnish has very
powerful tools in this regard: varnishlog and varnishncsa (and some more
specialized tools).)

